# Firewall help (Panda)



## ttreaders (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi guys I am using Panda Titanium Antivirus (with firewall protection) and I am having problems configuring it to work right on the network. 

I have 2 computers networked using 2 LAN cards using ICS (RJ45 crossover cable). 

In the firewall settings of Panda the only option I can see for configuring it to allow the other computer to access the internet is to set the the lan adapter from 'internet' to 'LAN' which I have done but it makes no difference the other computer cannot access the internet through the LAN with panda firewall active, (as soon as I disable the firewall the other computer can connect fine). 

I have read through FAQ's and other help from their website and I have also contacted Panda several times and they haven't replied (over a course of a month). 

If anyone can tell me how I can configure it properly I would be very grateful.


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

Still no replies? I would consider using ZoneAlarm instead of Panda then. ZoneAlarm is a great firewall program and should be easy to configure for what you are doing along with other things. Look for the free version of ZoneAlarm if it's for personal use.


----------



## ttreaders (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for replying, I actually have tried Zonealarm and the pro version and I run into the exact same problem. With Zonealarm I set the LAN firewall to 'off' to allow all traffic in the LAN and the other computer still couldn't access the net with it turned on. 

I can disable both Panda and Zonealarm to allow the other computer to access the internet and then enable the firewall and the other computer can stay connected but not for viewing webpages.

For example if I disable the firewall the other computer can connect to gameservers such as World of Warcraft and can access MSN Messenger, I can then enable the firewall and it will not disconnect the other computer, it will stay connected to msn messenger and allow for messages/files to be sent and also it won't disconnect from game servers.

However if the computer comes off MSN Messenger or a server then the firewall must be deactivated again for it to access them again.

No webpages can be viewed with the firewall on.

Any ideas?


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Just to be on the same page. You are using a crossover cable for this right? And you say that you can't go online when you want to use the network and vice-versa?

I think I know what's wrong here. You have to use an alternate IP Address if you want to get both working. I think that should fix the problem. To do that, double click on your LAN icon on the system tray to open it. Go into the Properties->TCP/IP entry and open up that Properties. It should be set to Automatic right? Now go to the Alternate (or maybe Advanced) tab and enter your internal/home network IP address for this computer. Click OK and OK.

See if that allows you access to both.


----------



## ttreaders (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks but no that's not my problem. It is using a crossover cable yes but the LAN works fine with internet access to both computers, it just doesn't with any type of software firewall installed. 

The primary computer that has the ADSL modem (not a router so primary computer has to be online for the other to access the internet) can access the internet fine with the firewall active but the other computer can't access the internet because the firewall somehow stops it despite me given full permissions for it to.

Very strange problem, must be something obvious that I just don't see.


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Why don't you have a router? That will make things much simpler if you have the router. You should be using a router if you have DSL.


----------



## ttreaders (Apr 12, 2005)

Just never got round to it, I intend to eventually for the added security if nothing else. I have come to the conclusion that Panda antivirus is very effective but the firewall is useless for networks using ICS. Also I have contacted Panda by email 4 times with no replies, so much for technical support.

I went back to Zonealarm Pro and investigated how to get it working with ICS and I had to do this for those interested: 

On the gateway machine, do the following.
Click start -> run, type command and click ok.
Type ipconfig /all and press enter.
Find the connection you are using, and make note of all the DNS servers.
Type exit and press enter.
Double-click the ZA icon down by the clock. Click firewall -> main, and click 
the advanced button.
Put the check in “this computer is an ICS/NAT gateway”, and click ok. Click 
firewall -> zones.
Add each DNS server to the trusted zone. To do this, do the following.
Click the add button, and then click IP address. Click trusted, put in the IP 
address, enter a description, and click ok. When finished adding all 
addresses, click the apply button.
Next, click program control -> programs. Locate Generic Host Processing. 
Under the server column, for trusted, change that to a check. Don’t change 
server internet to a check, just server trusted.
If you have ZoneAlarm on the other computers, do the following.
Click the ZA icon down by the clock. Click firewall -> main, and click the 
advanced button. Put the check in “this computer is a client of an ICS/NAT 
gateway”, and click ok. 

I am not very good when it comes to network security so what exactly the DNS servers are I don't know but they must be allowed by the firewall seperately for the networked computer to be granted internet access.


----------



## iangb (Nov 28, 2006)

ttreaders said:


> Hi guys I am using Panda Titanium Antivirus (with firewall protection) and I am having problems configuring it to work right on the network.
> 
> I have 2 computers networked using 2 LAN cards using ICS (RJ45 crossover cable).
> 
> ...


----------



## iangb (Nov 28, 2006)

Well a bit late but I use Titanium and have fopr some years used Panda with great success. I have the same set up and a wireless connection. In Panda Home Page/Protection Settings/Firewall Protection/Advanced Settings I see the Network Adaptors. These need setting to Secure Zone to work with your networked computers.


----------

